# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto-Kronike nga e kaluara e Shqiperise

## BvizioN

Fotografite nga e kaluara gjithmone permbajne dicka magjike qe ti ben ti shikosh me endje. Me kujtohet nje fraze e Robin Williams ne filmin One Hour Photo " Jam i sugurte qe klientet e mij nuk e mendojne ne kete menyre, por fotografia eshte nje ngrirje e kohes". Ti hedhesh syte ne nje fotografi qe eshte bere ne vite apo dekada nga e kaluara eshte sikur te udhetosh ne ate sekond egzakt kur eshte bere shkrepja e aparatit.

Ne kete teme do postojme fotografi nga Shqiperia dhe Shqiptaret ne vitet e shkuara. Fotografite qe kam seleksionuar per ti hedhur ne kete teme jane te fotografeve te ndryshem Shqiptare dhe te huaj. Mjerisht, eshte pothuajse e pamundur te njihen autoret e fotografive, nese dikush eshte ne dijeni mund te komentoje lirisht. Duke qene qe fotografite i perkasin se kaluares, nje pjese jane marre neper forume te ndryshme internacionale dhe Shqiptare, nje pjese nga fotoalbume te vjetra te skanuara nga vete une. Nese dispononi nje fotografi te vjeter Shqiptare, mund ta postoni ne kete teme. Mjafton qe fotografia te mos permbaje firma te faqeve te internetit.

----------


## BvizioN

Dikur, neper marshimet e paradave ne shetitoren e deshmoreve te kombit, Tirane.

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN

Bujqesia ne te kaluaren...

----------


## BvizioN

Grimca nga jeta e perditshme ne kryeqyet.....

----------


## BvizioN

Kendi i emulacionit



Nje luftetar i vjeter Shqiptar

----------


## BvizioN

Familja Zogu



Durresi



Tirana

----------


## BvizioN

Enver Hoxha pas luftes



Nexhmije Hoxha gjate te njejtes periudhe



Nje marshim neper rruget e Tiranes

----------


## BvizioN

E kuqja triumfon....! Parade per 1 Maj





Qisternat duke lagur asfaltin

----------


## Jack Watson

> Nje luftetar i vjeter Shqiptar


Kjo foto është shkrepur në 1944 në Mirditë, dhe personi në foto është i vdekur. Ka vdekur në mjedis tjetër, por më pas është veshur me rrobat tradicionale, me pushkë në krah. Dhe është në fron në mënyrë që ta vizitonin njerëzit për mort. Para disa vjetësh ka botuar "Shekulli" një artikull shumë interesant mbi këtë zakon shumë të lashtë (të ruajtur deri në atë kohë në Mirditë, por më pas të braktisur), si dhe të gjithë setin e fotove (të cilat më duken se janë shkrepur nga një i huaj, po s'jam i sigurtë).

----------


## Renea

> Kjo foto është shkrepur në 1944 në Mirditë, dhe personi në foto është i vdekur.


Me duhan ne dor ?

----------


## Jack Watson

> Me duhan ne dor ?


Po mër, i vdekur është. Zakoni është (ishte) që i vdekuri t'i pres miqtë sikur të ishte i gjallë. Prandaj edhe çdo hollësi duhet të ishte e pranishme: arma, duhani, qeleshja. veshja e përditshme, gjithçka.. Miqtë (të ardhurit për mort) po e përcjellin për në botën tjetër.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BvizioN

Interesante! Ne Mirdite kam lindur dhe jam rritur por per kete zakon nuk isha ne dijeni. Faleminderit shume per informacionin. Sa te rrojme, do mesojme. Meqe diskotojme per te vdekur......

Me kujtohet qe kur vdiq Enveri dhe beheshin homazhe, binte shi. Fotot e radhes paraqesin kortezhet e permorteshme nga vdekja e Enverit.

----------


## BvizioN

Rrugeve te Shqiperise

----------


## BvizioN

Disa fotografi jashtezakonisht te bukura nga koleksioni Marubbi, te prezantuara nga fotografi Robert Elsie.

*Bijt e Lekeve*



*Malsor Shkodran*



*Zadrimore*

----------


## BvizioN

Kthehemi serish disa dekada me pare......

Bulevardeve te kryeqytetit me bicikleta Kineze



Fushata e korrjeve-shirjeve



Traktoret e markes Shqiptare

----------


## BvizioN

Prodhojme celikun me duart tona!



Forcat rezerviste

----------


## Diesel Industry

sa te bukura! ku i ke gjetur? sill te tjera...

----------


## dibrani2006

Interesante foto,  me kujtohet 1 maj ne Tirane viti 1980' mos ke valle ndonje foto te vitit 1980 per 1 maj te busti i Skenderbeut ne Tirane?.

Ndoshta me gjeni dhe mua me nje buket me lule.

----------


## BvizioN

Diesel Industry, nje pjese jane marre nga forumi SSC, nje pjese jane fotografi nga albume te vjetra te cilat i pres me gershere dhe i skanoj, lol. Po te gjithave u kam bere host ne llogarine time te photobucket. 

dibrani2006, do shikojme cfare pemban arkivi..lol.

"*Ndertojme atdheun me forcat tona*"

----------

